# Searching for instructor with horse



## KEC (21 June 2015)

Does anyone know of any instructors in the North Manchester area who gives lessons on their horse? 

I've tried looking on BHS website but for some reason it just says there are no instructors in my area, I know there are and think it's a technical glitch.


----------



## ruth83 (21 June 2015)

In order to offer lessons on their own horse, the instructor must be registered as a riding school (At least if they are doing it legally and have the approriate insurance). Due to this, not many do it. 

You will probably have more success if you look into riding schools in your area.


----------



## BHS_official (22 June 2015)

ruth83 said:



			In order to offer lessons on their own horse, the instructor must be registered as a riding school (At least if they are doing it legally and have the approriate insurance). Due to this, not many do it. 

You will probably have more success if you look into riding schools in your area.
		
Click to expand...

Regarding the actual question, Ruth is correct. We'd just like to apologise for any inconvenience caused by the current bug affecting the lookup tools on our website to find an Instructor, yard etc. Over the weekend, we began experiencing an issue that means these are currently showing no results, but are working hard to get this back up and running shortly. If you need to find something in your area in the meantime, please do give us a call on 02476 840500 or email the appropriate team.


----------



## KEC (24 June 2015)

Thanks very much for the replie. That makes sense as the instructor I have at the moment I found purely by accident and the only other other one owns a riding schools.

Thanks BHS, have got on the website again so will start hunting and contacting people.


----------

